# boys



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a question. Do any of you have boy dogs that are trained to potty inside? Just wondering how that works out. Do they hike their legs and make a mess?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All of my Shih Tzus were trained to both outside and pads (while traveling) they squat when in a small space. Outside it is about going and marking and yes even males that have been sniped mark.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody uses the Ugodog inside (I live in an apartment). He is a squatter and has never attempted to lift his leg. I'm not sure if that is because of being trained on the Ugodog or if he'd be that way anyhow. He doesn't mark inside or out either. He sniffs everything in sight, but has never done the marking thing to-date.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie was trained to go inside, first newspaper, then UgoDog, until 8 or 9 months. I don't think I have EVER seen him lift his leg. He sniffs bushes and posts and trees where other dogs have marked, but he has never tried to mark. He was not neutered until 17 months. He still squats to pee outside, at 3 years old.

Finn still uses UgoDog, squats on that, will go outside, lifts his leg to mark plants, but he cannot have free reign of the house, because there are things he wants to mark (piano bench, back of couch ) if he is not watched. This has just started fairly recently. These two are so very different.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi still uses an indoor litter box some of the time. He never lifts his leg in the litter box. He doesn't when he just needs to pee outside, either. Every once in a while, if he is in a place wher a bunch of other dogs have marked, he will daintily lift one hind leg, but he still is peeing in the ground, not on vertical surfaces.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ours boys all prefer to go outside, and have a dog door, but if weather is really bad, we have two of the large size litter boxes in the dogroom. They are intact, so they do lift their leg. The high walls of the litter box contains it.

When traveling, and staying in hotel rooms, we carry a piece of marine vinyl, and tape part of it onto the wall with painters blue masking tape, and it drapes down on the floor some too. Piddle pads get taped onto that, going up the wall far enough, and down on the floor. We use the large size human incontinence pads from Sams. Then if it's late, and we dont' want to go out, or weather is bad, or for whatever reason, the boys use the pad.

They are trained to potty on command, and to go on what we tell them to.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

hmmm, I was expecting that they would hike their legs after a certain age.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

I was wondering about whether they eventually start to lift their leg. Joey is 5 months and went on a pad for the first 4 months. He is a squatter and I guess based on everyone's reply, he may remain a squatter, which is OK with me.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Kodi still uses an indoor litter box some of the time. He never lifts his leg in the litter box. He doesn't when he just needs to pee outside, either. Every once in a while, if he is in a place wher a bunch of other dogs have marked, he will daintily lift one hind leg, but he still is peeing in the ground, not on vertical surfaces.


Tucker doesn't have a littler box, but he pees like Kodi (stretches his left leg out behind him) and only marks when we take him for a walk through the neighborhood.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a male German Shep that was 17 when he passed and he never lifted his leg. He always squatted.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby is the only one who uses the litter box and he doesn't lift his leg. He came litter box trained from the breeder, but he is rarely using the box these days, he actually holds the pee now until we are home and he goes outside. Oh and he lifts his leg outside ALL the time now.

Bumi never used the box, He stopped using the pads before he was 1 Y/O and only goes outside now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker doesn't have a littler box, but he pees like Kodi (stretches his left leg out behind him) and only marks when we take him for a walk through the neighborhood.


Actually, Kodi only does that when he is "marking" where another male has peed. When he is just relieving himself, he just stands like a horse... slightly stretching out, with his hind legs a little behind him. It was VERY hard to tell when he was peeing as a puppy, because he never squatted OR lifted his leg, and with all the fur, you really couldn't see any stream. Now, if you know him, it's pretty obvious. He gets a look of concentration in his eyes, and then, for some reason, has to turn his head and look to see what's happening back there about half way through the process.:laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LJS58 said:


> I was wondering about whether they eventually start to lift their leg. Joey is 5 months and went on a pad for the first 4 months. He is a squatter and I guess based on everyone's reply, he may remain a squatter, which is OK with me.


One thing I was told is that if you don't want your dog to learn to lift their leg, keep them from sniffing vertical surfaces where other dogs may have marked. I am pretty religious about that most places. Unfortunately, at shows, there are usually limited places to potty your dog, and all the other dogs have peed there too. Because they are small, even a clump of grass can be a "vertical surface", and these are the conditions where I see Kodi doing his dainty little leg lift. I still try to discourage it as much as possible by taking him to wide open places, preferably short grass or much, where he can pee without feeling the need to lift his leg.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy is about 5 1/2 months old and he does lift his leg. He's been lifting for quite some time. He is trained to go inside, but prefers outside. I have a pad holder that I got from PetSmart, it has a low wall around three of the sides and has worked great so far. I tried to find a link on PetSmart but can't find it, I can post a picture of it if you interested so let me know. I do have to wipe down the sides at times when he hits there. At this point he hasn't used his pads in weeks so it's not much of a pain. I like to have it set up so he has somewhere to go if I have to go out though.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, Jen, yes I would like to see it if you have a picture. And Karen thanks for the info.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Actually, Kodi only does that when he is "marking" where another male has peed. When he is just relieving himself, he just stands like a horse... slightly stretching out, wich his hind legs a little behind him. It was VERY hard to tell when he was peeing as a puppy, because he never squatted OR lifted his leg, and with all the fur, you really couldn't see any stream. Now, if you know hi, it's pretty obvious. He gets a look of concentration in his eyes, and then, for some reason, has to turn his head and look to see what's happening back tehre about half way through the process.:laugh:


Maccabee does the horse stance also. It is difficult to see if he's peeing, but in the litter box you can tell because you can see the wet spot.

Maccabee just peed on my bed, in the 30 seconds it took for me to stuff a clean pillow into the back of his crate. He peed on a towel that was left on the floor in my fiancee's mud room, where he was gated-in. Other than that, no recent accidents. My fiance is convinced Maccabee is "marking." What do you think? He is almost 4 months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee does the horse stance also. It is difficult to see if he's peeing, but in the litter box you can tell because you can see the wet spot.
> 
> Maccabee just peed on my bed, in the 30 seconds it took for me to stuff a clean pillow into the back of his crate. He peed on a towel that was left on the floor in my fiancee's mud room, where he was gated-in. Other than that, no recent accidents. My fiance is convinced Maccabee is "marking." What do you think? He is almost 4 months.


I think it's more likely to be accidents at his age.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry will use a pee pad, he is on all 4's, lowers himself and does the lean forward method.
Leg lifting is strictly for showing off outside so it seems.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is passionate leg lifter ever since he was 5 months old. He lifts it whole way up and it looks as if he is doing some kind of canine yoga position. We had some house training issues, but they got resolved. Now he prefers to go outside. He also has special pee set up in spare toilet (pee pad taped to tiles so that he can lift his leg and pee on the pad). That functions perfectly - he never misses the pad! He pees there only once ot twice a week during the night, usually when he eats his evening meal after the walk. 
Since I live in centre of big citiy, sniffing vertical surfaces is inevitable and our trainer said it is completely natural (and good for mental health) for dog to sniff and "read messages" if he is obedient and stops when you ask him to stop and continue walking. 
One funny thing is that Roki lifts his leg and pees each time he sees girls he likes. Is look as if he is saying - This is MY girl! He doesn't pee when he sees girl he doesn't like! Roki and his best friend shi tzu Augie have their own pee pee ritual. They usually go near one bush in the park, put their muzzles together as if they have some confidential talks. After that they start to pee on the bush one after another. When they pee last drops out of them they again put their noses together for a while and then turn and come to us.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Ruthi,
Here's a couple pictures, let me know if you have any more questions. There is a flap on the open side that you can tuck the end of the pad into so the edge is covered for paper shredders. Thank goodness Timmy does not shred his pads so I just don't tuck it in anymore. I was wondering if Timmy would actually still use his pads since he hasn't in such a long time, too long to remember, but don't you know the other day I must have missed his scratching at the door and he did use it.



Good luck with Milo and Otis!


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

My boy goes outside but he doesn't lift his leg. He will be one on May 1st. I was told it is a "learned behavior". When we are around other dogs I try to distract him if the other dog is going to lift his leg.. . . . Don't know if it will last forever or not, but I am going to delay it if I can. LOL


----------

